# Von blank geputzten CPU-Kernen, Köstlichkeiten aus Tirol und Raff, der auf viele Ziegen starrt - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern



## PCGH-Redaktion (13. April 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Von blank geputzten CPU-Kernen, Köstlichkeiten aus Tirol und Raff, der auf viele Ziegen starrt - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

					Man kann es kaum glauben, aber der Goat-Simulator-Wahn zog auch diese Woche noch einige Kollegen in seinen Bann, speziell unseren Grafik-Guru Raff. Wer dem tierischen und doch recht sinnfreien Spaß nicht anheim gefallen war, kümmerte sich fleißig darum, dass wieder ein ganzer Schwung fertig getippter Seiten für die kommende PCGH-Ausgabe 06/2014 ins Layout geschickt wurde.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Von blank geputzten CPU-Kernen, Köstlichkeiten aus Tirol und Raff, der auf viele Ziegen starrt - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*


----------



## jumpel (13. April 2014)

*AW: Von blank geputzten CPU-Kernen, Köstlichkeiten aus Tirol und Raff, der auf viele Ziegen starrt - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Bild 5, Athlon XP 4life!


----------



## Christoph1717 (13. April 2014)

*AW: Von blank geputzten CPU-Kernen, Köstlichkeiten aus Tirol und Raff, der auf viele Ziegen starrt - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Dieses spezielle "Titanfall" Spiel ist aber ein Luxus den sich kaum jemand leisten kann.
Kosten über 600€ und nur wenige Minuten Spielspaß.


----------



## floppyexe (13. April 2014)

*AW: Von blank geputzten CPU-Kernen, Köstlichkeiten aus Tirol und Raff, der auf viele Ziegen starrt - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Sehr geehrter Herr R. Vötter,

bitte ab das Fell. Sie sehen aus wie Wolverine.


----------



## nfsgame (13. April 2014)

*AW: Von blank geputzten CPU-Kernen, Köstlichkeiten aus Tirol und Raff, der auf viele Ziegen starrt - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



floppyexe schrieb:


> Sehr geehrter Herr R. Vötter,
> 
> bitte ab das Fell. Sie sehen aus wie Wolverine.


 
Ist doch nicht dein Problem? So ist er halt . Kann doch nicht jeder ein glattgebügelter Einheitsmensch sein - das wäre ja total langweilig.....


----------



## Alex555 (13. April 2014)

*AW: Von blank geputzten CPU-Kernen, Köstlichkeiten aus Tirol und Raff, der auf viele Ziegen starrt - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Ist doch nicht dein Problem? So ist er halt . Kann doch nicht jeder ein glattgebügelter Einheitsmensch sein - das wäre ja total langweilig.....


 
Ich vermute jetzt einfach mal dass er das nicht ernst gemeint hat, wenn ja wäre das für floppyexe ziemlich bitter


----------



## floppyexe (13. April 2014)

*AW: Von blank geputzten CPU-Kernen, Köstlichkeiten aus Tirol und Raff, der auf viele Ziegen starrt - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Leute, Leute aus 2 Zeilen hier ein Problem zu machen...das war nur spaßig.
Mods einfach meine Posts wieder löschen.
Und nfsgame....geh Bilder machen.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (13. April 2014)

*AW: Von blank geputzten CPU-Kernen, Köstlichkeiten aus Tirol und Raff, der auf viele Ziegen starrt - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Faktisch ist das Fell bereits ab, seit gestern (aber nur "untenrum", _auf_ dem Kopf ist's trollig wie eh und je). 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Caduzzz (13. April 2014)

*AW: Von blank geputzten CPU-Kernen, Köstlichkeiten aus Tirol und Raff, der auf viele Ziegen starrt - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Leckere Hirsch und oder Wildsalami???? Wo muss ich mich auf die Importliste schreiben?


----------



## Dre (13. April 2014)

*AW: Von blank geputzten CPU-Kernen, Köstlichkeiten aus Tirol und Raff, der auf viele Ziegen starrt - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Faktisch ist das Fell bereits ab, seit gestern (aber nur "untenrum")


 



caduzzz schrieb:


> Leckere Hirsch und oder Wildsalami????


 
Jesus Christ


----------



## XD-User (13. April 2014)

*AW: Von blank geputzten CPU-Kernen, Köstlichkeiten aus Tirol und Raff, der auf viele Ziegen starrt - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Und die nächste Woche

Bild 1: Trio Enfernale  Steinhart´s Blick zu urteilen, nur nichts anmerken lassen.
Bild 2: Nach 2 Wochen Raff+Tassen Abstinenz aber auch richtig so, wiedervereinugung <3
Bild 3: Hmmmmm villeicht eine Tasse von 3dfx 
Bild 4: Eventuell ergeben 3 4K Monitore dann auch 12K  und nicht wie im anderen Goat-Simulator-Video 2 4K Monitore nur 6K 
Bild 5: Erst oben, dann unten und dann vorne mit Kreisflächigen Bewegungen 
Bild 6: So, nun will ich aber gerne mal wissen, wieso Herr Albert denn mit "Don" an- gesprochen/geschrieben wird, hat er auch gegen Windmühlen gekämpft? 
Bild 7: Neuer Pflichtbenchmark für CPU´s bei X Ziegen die vom Himmel fallen...
Bild 8: Der Blick unserers Spieleonkel´s macht mir aber mehr Sorgen.



floppyexe schrieb:


> Sehr geehrter Herr R. Vötter,
> 
> bitte ab das Fell. Sie sehen aus wie Wolverine.


 
Wenn ich Freunden oder Bekannten mal ein Video von/mit Raff schicke, dann wird immer gefragt, seit wann denn Wolverine bei PCGH arbeitet.
Ich finde das steht Raff sehr gut


----------



## Alte-Schule (13. April 2014)

*AW: Von blank geputzten CPU-Kernen, Köstlichkeiten aus Tirol und Raff, der auf viele Ziegen starrt - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Auf Bild 3 würde ich sagen, wird der Kaffeebe(n)cher nicht kalt!?


----------



## godfather22 (13. April 2014)

*AW: Von blank geputzten CPU-Kernen, Köstlichkeiten aus Tirol und Raff, der auf viele Ziegen starrt - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



Alte-Schule schrieb:


> Auf Bild 3 würde ich sagen, wird der Kaffeebe(n)cher nicht kalt!?


 
Das sind vier Hawaii XT  Der Kaffee ist doch schon längst verdampft


----------



## technus1975 (13. April 2014)

*AW: Von blank geputzten CPU-Kernen, Köstlichkeiten aus Tirol und Raff, der auf viele Ziegen starrt - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Was ist mit Prof. Thilo? Hat der gute man Mann nichts vorzuweisen?


----------



## MG42 (15. April 2014)

*AW: Von blank geputzten CPU-Kernen, Köstlichkeiten aus Tirol und Raff, der auf viele Ziegen starrt - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Trinkt der Herr Vötter auch mal aus seiner 3dfx Tasse oder dient die nur als Signatur für Photos die von seiner Arbeit geschoßen werden?
Naja, ich denke der hat bestimmt noch ein paar dutzenddutzend Ersatz, falls mal ein cupfuall bassiert.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (15. April 2014)

*AW: Von blank geputzten CPU-Kernen, Köstlichkeiten aus Tirol und Raff, der auf viele Ziegen starrt - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Da ist mindestens 2x am Tag Kaffee drin, aber dann ist meist niemand mit 'ner Kamera zur Stelle (kann ja nicht den ganzen Tag Kaffee trinken bzw. da drin vergammeln lassen ).

MfG,
Raff


----------



## M4xw0lf (15. April 2014)

*AW: Von blank geputzten CPU-Kernen, Köstlichkeiten aus Tirol und Raff, der auf viele Ziegen starrt - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Da ist mindestens 2x am Tag Kaffee drin, aber dann ist meist niemand mit 'ner Kamera zur Stelle (kann ja nicht den ganzen Tag Kaffee trinken bzw. da drin vergammeln lassen ).
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 Da findet sich sicher ein Weg, das mal in den Arbeitstag zu integrieren... macht doch mal einen Artikel über Kaffeevollautomaten, die sind ja sozusagen auch Hardware, und vielleicht lassen sie sich auch übertakten (zumindest overvolting geht immer)


----------

